# Would love some gender guesses please- updated with gender reveal



## Poppy84

Baby at 12 weeks 6 days. I'll update after my 20 week scan. Thanks so much everyone &#128536;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1656.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 42









IMG_1655.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 31









IMG_1654.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 44









IMG_1653.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## baileybubs

Found your post! As you know I'm rubbish at this but as I can't see a nub and skull shape slightly rounded I say girl


----------



## pinkpassion

To me the nub screams boy!


----------



## becsboo

boy


----------



## Poppy84

Thanks everyone
I couldn't see a nub, only bits of leg and cord. Which pic did you see the nub?


----------



## pinkpassion

These appear to be the nub and at your gestation seem very boyish!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170430-180524.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 22









Screenshot_20170430-180547.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Poppy84

That's really kind for pointing that out for me. unfortunately, baby is turning away a bit in that picture. The bit you circled may not be the nub as I'm not sure would would be able to see it from there. I'm no expert though


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## pinkpassion

It may not be but that's my best guess and it looks like a nub to me!


----------



## 3boys

that looks like a boy nub to me x


----------



## Poppy84

Thanks everyone
If it is the nub, can someone explain why it looks like a boy please. I'm finding it all hard to understand. I thought the back had to be straight and the nub had to be pointing up a bit


----------



## 3boys

Google some confirmed boy nubs and you'll a lot like yours or if you are on fb there are a lot of closed groups you can post pics to and they'll tell you gender


----------



## Dream143r

Looks like a boy to me. Not basing on the nub. Just his cute little face.


----------



## pinkpassion

These are all examples of classic boy nubs

Yours is the last pic for comparison!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170501-100655.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 8









Screenshot_20170501-100440.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7









Screenshot_20170501-100409.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 8









Screenshot_20170430-180547.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## baileybubs

I couldn't really see a nub but if the circled bit is a nub it looks more parallel to the spine to me, so looks more girly to me, like in the pic below. It's tricky coz the photo is at an angle and I'm not sure how to draw lines on a photo to see if the nub is rising in comparison.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5472.JPG
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Poppy84

Thanks for your help
I think it's part of a leg as we are looking at baby's back as it's turned slightly. Wish I could find out now! I have no patience


----------



## 3boys

Can I have permission to post it on a nub page too see what they say for you?they would know better than me if it was leg or nub


----------



## Poppy84

Oooo yes please. That would be interesting. If baby was straight I would completely believe you all.


----------



## pinkpassion

What are you hoping for poppy? Any gender in particular? I'm so excited for you to find out!!


----------



## Poppy84

Don't really mind. I have reasons for wanting either gender to be honest. This pregnancy has been very different to my others though so would be interesting to see if it's the same sex or different


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Looks very boyish too me :)


----------



## Poppy84

I'm over the moon!!!!
Well done baileybubs, you were correct
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1722.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 15









IMG_1718.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Dream143r

Yay!


----------



## baileybubs

Woohoo! I do seem to get other people's right but never my own lol!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Isme

Congratulations on your girly! I saw your pictures in the GD thread, but didn't want to hijack by telling you what I thought there... But the third picture, the one that someone circled and suggested was a boyish nub? That looked very girly to me. It doesn't matter how far it sticks out, it's all about the angle. And that nub looked very parallel to your baby's spine-- which is totally girly. I was happy to come here and see that confirmed! So excited for you!


----------



## Poppy84

Aww thanks Hun
I hadn't wanted to put on here I was worried about GD because I didn't want people to shout at me and tell me I should be happy it's healthy etc. I'm over the moon though. I actually put the pictures on a Facebook gender guessing group and had ALL girl guesses so it was funny everyone thought boy here haha.
Let's hope there wasn't a willy hiding and it stays a girl when I go for my next scan 
Xx

Oh and for anyone wanting to know, we did shettles method to get our girl. We dtd 4 days before ovulation.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ummmm... This is a guessing thread for fun! She asked and I was giving MY opinion on why I thought it looked boy!! Everyone is entitled to their own opinion!! I was just giv8ng her what she asked for and explaining why I guessed what I guessed! No need to call people out and say stuff.. just give your opinion and move on!

Op- Glad you're getting a little girl!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Isme

Are you talking to me, Pinkpassion? I haven't even read through the thread. I have no idea of what anyone's "opinion" was on this particular thread. I only came here because she'd shared something on a different thread about worrying and I wanted to offer some reassurances, but didn't want to hijack the other thread. By the time I found this thread and went to respond, I realized she'd already gotten her confirmation. I was explaining why that in particular would have pointed to girl... To her. Sorry if you felt attacked?


----------



## Isme

Poppy84 said:


> Aww thanks Hun
> I hadn't wanted to put on here I was worried about GD because I didn't want people to shout at me and tell me I should be happy it's healthy etc. I'm over the moon though. I actually put the pictures on a Facebook gender guessing group and had ALL girl guesses so it was funny everyone thought boy here haha.
> Let's hope there wasn't a willy hiding and it stays a girl when I go for my next scan
> Xx
> 
> Oh and for anyone wanting to know, we did shettles method to get our girl. We dtd 4 days before ovulation.

I was so nervous my entire pregnancy about them getting it wrong at my scan. I had my first gender confirmation at 16 weeks, and then for medical reasons had maybe 8 more scans up until the day I went to be induced. During every one I was afraid we'd find a rogue penis. Lmao! She's all girly, though.

Fingers crossed that your girly stays a girly. Congratulations again!


----------

